# Diaphragm calls



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been using the Primos Randy Anderson diaphragm calls. I am effective with the double howler but having some trouble with the sonic dome. I start to get some sound with the sonic dome and then it just cuts out. Anyone use these calls that have any tips.

I see a serious lack of options when it comes to diaphragm calls for predators. Am I missing something? I feel like I get the most realistic sounding howl from my double howler. Are there any other calls like these out there?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have never had good luck with the sonic dome callers at all. The problem with them is the fit. You can use any diaphragm call to make distress and howling sounds. A friend of mine using his turkey calls also uses them for coyote. Try it, there is no real difference at all. Rabbit distress even sounds a little raspier with the diaphragm IMO. With a little practice you can do it no problem.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. You confirmed what I was thinking about the diaphragm calls. There are so many different calls, in this style, for turkey and elk. I can have a bunch of fun trying them all out. As I said the double howler was easy and makes great sound, but the dome howler is just impossible for me. I feel like the sound on the diaphragm style calls is very realistic. With an old style (none electronic) megaphone I can get good volume too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good for you ! Marketing is everything. LOL My buddy that made the newby videos in the members cabin uses diaphragm calls alot. We'll be sitting out in the woods and next thing you know he's sounding like a chicken just to screw with me. Kinda funny but the range of sounds is incredible. Good luck and have fun !


----------

